# How do i Reset my Windows Screen Position?



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

How do i Reset my Windows Screen Position? Right now my screen is moved to the side and i cant see my START button because its out of my monitors reach. I tried using AUTO button on my monitor and it just moves me back to the fked up place. Then itried doing it manually, and made my Horizontal setting to 100% but it wasnt enough to bring it back all the way so right now half My Start button is cut out and there is like 3 inch gap on the right side of my monitor.

I dont know how to reset and this motherucking **** is pissing me off. SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ****


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

helpppp ;[


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

First off that sort of language is not tolerated on this Family friendly forum and could earn you an Infraction.
Can you access the control panel?
If you can you need to reset the resolution to the native resolution of your monitor.
If you are not sure of what to do please post back and someone will help you do this.


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

sorry about that.
ive tried going through control pannel and display settings. windows 7 is confusing. :S
ive looked around and didnt find anything that could help.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

What size monitor do you have 19", 22".?
What is the largest setting under the Adjust resolution tab?


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

19'
1680 x 1050, which is also what i have right now.


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

ugh.... i need help lolmy dam screen floats out of my monitor and i cant see anything my start menu along any of the desktop icons on the lft side lol


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

bumppppppppp


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

Set the resolution for something lower. Then use your monitor controls the adjust the horizontal position not just the size (this will adjusted it more to the right or left) once the screen is centered correctly then you can re-adjust the resolution to the maximum


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

spike2me said:


> Set the resolution for something lower. Then use your monitor controls the adjust the horizontal position not just the size (this will adjusted it more to the right or left) once the screen is centered correctly then you can re-adjust the resolution to the maximum


This method didn't work 

it just stayed on the side everytime i changed resolution.


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

bumppp


----------

